# HD channel volume vs. analog channel volume



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

Hope this is the right place for my question, On my setup, which in brief is,42" Aqous, Onkyo 7.1, Sci Atlanta Explorer HD8300 DVR, Now, when I watch HD channels the volume is quite a bit lower than the same program on a analog channel, prob 10 points lower on my Vol knob, does any one else experiance this? I'm running through my settings but have not found anything different on each channel, this is really disapointing as I really have to crank the system. thanks for any advice!


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

I also have the same experience with SA HD8300dvr. Some digital channels are much louder than other digitals too. There is a setting which lets you adjust the audio out that I have set to narrow which seems to be a volume leveling between the different stations but I think it also messes with the dynamic range of DD 5.1 broadcasts which is a no no imho. The settings are wide, normal and narrow.


----------



## Mongrel714 (May 23, 2007)

Yep, the narrow setting upped the volume, havent had a chance to test out the effect on the surround yet, thanks!!


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

Your very welcome. I have learned things this way too!


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Ive noticed this too with my over the air HD channels. Seems like FOX is the worst for me, But all I get is the local channels. Im using an Onkyo too But the 600 model.


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

In the NYC area its the same way with WCBS. 
Actually I wish all others would broadcast at this level.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

There is a product called the Terk VR1 tv volume regulator that promises to even out all volume irregularities. I also have experienced the volume difference between HD and SD but have also noticed it from channel to channel on SD. You can get this item at B&H Photo or many other sources. It is going for $35.00. At that price your not out too much even if it doesn't live up to promises. I think I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem, thank's for the advice.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a HD8300 too. I used to have a Bell ExpressVu 9200 which was a lot worse for volume discrepancies. I believe it lies in the compression of the signal. Analog channels have no compression where as the digital ones do. They do that to squeeze in more channels. Compare a 1080i movie with DD soundtrack to the same on a cable broadcast and you'll see a difference in picture and sound. All due to compression and noise. The cable and satellite boxes are far from audiophile grade too so that will come into play also.


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

I just wanted to reiterate that your Cable/SAT Set Top Box(s) should have a volume leveling setting in one of its menus. You might need to dig deeper to find it. The best thing to do is do a search of your box for a FAQ. I cannot imagine there be any need to spend money to help rid this problem.

Bailman


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

They usually have two different settings. One for volume control which with be either fixed or variable. That will make it so the either the volume on the TV/AV Receiver controls the volume or the cable/sat receiver controls the volume. The other will be for the dynamic range. Wide, Narrow or Normal are typically the options. In most caes you want it on Wide if you have a AV Receiver hooked up to it. Normal is OK but Narrow limits things a bit too much, sort of like night mode or Dolby Digital Compression on many receivers. Those two setting aren't a solution to the volume fluctuation problem. Narrow might reduce the effect, but will result in lack luster sound over all unless you're just using small built-in TV speakers. 

The fact still stands that the cable/sat companies should not be using so much compression and should also equialize volume levels either at transmission or in the cable/sat receiver (which they currently do not).


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

MatrixDweller said:


> They usually have two different settings. One for volume control which with be either fixed or variable. That will make it so the either the volume on the TV/AV Receiver controls the volume or the cable/sat receiver controls the volume. The other will be for the dynamic range. Wide, Narrow or Normal are typically the options. In most caes you want it on Wide if you have a AV Receiver hooked up to it. Normal is OK but Narrow limits things a bit too much, sort of like night mode or Dolby Digital Compression on many receivers. Those two setting aren't a solution to the volume fluctuation problem. Narrow might reduce the effect, but will result in lack luster sound over all unless you're just using small built-in TV speakers.
> 
> The fact still stands that the cable/sat companies should not be using so much compression and should also equialize volume levels either at transmission or in the cable/sat receiver (which they currently do not).


I agree 100%. I do not use anything else but wide after evaluation.


----------

